# tree lounge



## dirtdobber39 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes I just got my first tree lounge and I'm needing a manual if any has one they could copy and email to me. Just need the instructions . Thanks


----------



## Southern Cyote (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a manual if you still need one.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Nov 1, 2013)

dirtdobber39 said:


> Yes I just got my first tree lounge and I'm needing a manual if any has one they could copy and email to me. Just need the instructions . Thanks



Good luck with that contraption...words of advice, practice getting in and out of it and into hunting position for a few hours at ground level before you try it 20 ft in the air.  It's pretty tricky getting turned around.  I used one a few times and never will again.


----------



## 021 (Nov 3, 2013)

You'll get a lot of "love/hate" responses to the tree lounge. I love it, my son uses it now and he loves it too. You can sleep in it, I usually did. A little practice with it before you hunt will go a LONG way!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 3, 2013)

I used one for over 5 years and really liked it....

It was a bit heavy (original model), and took a little
longer to set up than some, but once you got set up it
was very comfortable and extremely stable....I added
the bow hunt platform to mine, and could stand and
stretch when I woke up from my nap.........

It does take a bit of practice to learn to use it, but if
Margaret Hice (owners wife) could use it, anyone could.....

Only reason I sold mine, I was in car wreck and now 
have bad hip, and cannot climb like I use to...


----------

